

Ask HN: What sites or services do you use that other people should know about? - kintamanimatt

Title says it all, and I think other people might be interested in this too.<p>What sites or services do you use that might not be well known that add value to your personal or professional lives, that other people should know about?<p>I want to try some new stuff out.
======
op4
<http://sitecheck.sucuri.net/scanner/>

<http://www.whatsmydns.net/#>

<http://www.whereisitup.com/>

<http://multirbl.valli.org/lookup/>

<http://www.unlocktheinbox.com/blacklist.aspx?st=BL>

<http://www.myiptest.com/staticpages/index.php/DomainKeys-> DKIM-SPF-
Validator-test

<https://github.com/rackerhacker/MySQLTuner-perl>

<http://www.pantz.org/software/mysql/mysqlcommands.html>

<http://www.hirensbootcd.org/>

<http://speedof.me/>

<http://loads.in/>

<https://www.pingbrigade.com>

<http://servermonkeys.com/els.php>

<https://www.passwordlive.com/>

<http://dnsviz.net/>

<http://ddecode.com/phpdecoder/>

<http://browsershots.org/>

<http://www.subnetmask.info/>

<http://bullshitipsum.com/>

<http://www.tuxradar.com/termbuilder> (for the newbs)

add as link to edit a site live (if needed)
javascript:document.body.contentEditable='true';%20document.designMode='on';%20void%200

<http://www.cc.gatech.edu/~partha/diffprobe/>

<http://amon.cx/>

<http://www.internetpulse.net/>

<http://www.internettrafficreport.com/namerica.htm>

<http://relayservices.att.com/content/2/im_relay_3.html>

<http://www.puppetlabs.com/>

and of course... <http://oldspicevoicemail.com/>

~~~
kintamanimatt
That's an awesome list and the last one is hilarious!

